# Auto-accept disappeared?



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

auto-accept disappeared on my app yesterday. Anybody know why this may of happened?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Weird as it is, some drivers were actually using it. That blows my mind.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

I have a tablet and use it when walking away from the car for a minute, easier then carrying with me.. I cancelled a ride recently, maybe that has something to do with it ...


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Weird as it is, some drivers were actually using it. That blows my mind.


In a very densely populated city it's very useful.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> In a very densely populated city it's very useful.


I guess I can see how that would be. I don't know how New York and San Francisco drivers do it-food or passengers.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I guess I can see how that would be. I don't know how New York and San Francisco drivers do it-food or passengers.


Not everyone uses it. Those who prefer quantity over quality do.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I hope that hideous never comes to my market it will be yet another preference to make sure is OFF. Yuck.


----------

